# دليل الكيك جميع طرق اعداد انواع الكيك



## كدة هنساك (8 فبراير 2012)

دليل الكيك جميع طرق اعداد انواع الكيك 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اليووم جبتلكم طريقة لتحضير الحلوى مع الصور
واتمنا انكم تستفيدو منها...





المقادير ...
1\2ككاكاو بودره
1\2 اصبع زبده
3 علب جبن فلاديفيا
علبة نستله حجم كبير
3بيضات
2ملعقه ص فانيلا
تخلط هذي المقادير مع بعض ونستخدم القالب كب كيك
مقادير البسكوت هي
2\11ك بسكوت مطحون
6ملاعق كبيره كاكاو بودره
6ملاعق سكر بودره
6 ملاعق زبده
الطريقه ...
تخلط المقادير البسكوت ونضع ملعقه كبيره في القالب
ونرصها جيدا ثم نضع عليه خليط الجبن وندخلها الفرن
وثم الحين مقادبر الكاكاو الي فوق ناخذ 2ك كاكا
مبروش ونذوبه ونخلط معه كاس كريمه ولما تبرد نحطه عليه

واليكم الكثير جدااا من طرق اعداد الكيك والحلويات

cuisine-america

هااااام

للتفاعل والمشاركة معانا يجب التسجيل بالموقع

أتمنى لكم كل الفائده 
ولا تنسوى من خالص دعائكم​


----------



## عبدالله الفارسي (9 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد... انك دااش علينا بالعرض!!!

شو يخصه الكيك بالمنتدى!!!


----------



## star gaber (10 فبراير 2012)

ايه الحلاوه دى كيكا ترونكس


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (13 فبراير 2012)

داخل عررض
بالله إيش دخَّل الكيك والحلوى في هندسة الميكاترونيات ؟


----------

